# wer hat ein Ghost Northshore FR?



## Mecki (18. Januar 2006)

besitzt jemand von euch hier in Freiburg und umgebung ein ghost northshore fr von 2005,beser noch von 2006 auf das ich mich mal kurz draufsetzten kann zwecks rahmenhöhe ?
lg mecki


----------



## blackforest (20. Januar 2006)

Mein Bruder hat ein Ghost Northshore Evo in L (48).

Schick ihm einfach mal ne PM (waldman). Er lässt dich auch sicher mal drauf fahren.

Ansonsten siehts wohl schlecht aus, hab in Freiburg oder drum herum noch nie ein Ghost Northshore gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -PACE- (20. Januar 2006)

hi mecki,

gefällt dir dein Rotwild nicht mehr ?

gruss andreas


----------



## Mecki (20. Januar 2006)

@ blackforest: danke !werde ihn mal anmailen!
@woe:meine Rosi gefällt mir schon noch-fliegt aber bald auseinander und es gibt halt nix geileres als mehr Federweg!oder noch mehr Federweg....)))))))


----------



## marc (23. Januar 2006)

Mecki schrieb:
			
		

> ... und es gibt halt nix geileres als mehr Federweg!oder noch mehr Federweg....)))))))



oder mal wieder mit der "Alten Truppe" bike gehen...  

und mal ne RR Runde mit dem Marc drehen

und,und,und....

"We want to see this year Mecki in a Bikepark!!!"


----------



## waldman (23. Januar 2006)

so also,
ich bin der bruder vom blackforest.

ich fahr ein evo von 2004. von der geometrie ist es genau wie ein 2005er northshore. und so wie ich im katalog gesehn habe ist das 2006er northshore 1 cm länger am oberrohr. nun hört sich das mit 605mm viel an ist es aber nicht da ghost anders mist als die meisten andren firmen.

mein evo soll 595mm haben und ist doch schön kurz, für mich. bin 1.88m groß.

mich stört am meisten dass es kein evo mehr gibt, weil ich finds schöner wie des neue northshore.  

und mit dem federweg kann ich dir nur zustimmen


----------



## $TUNE$ (23. Januar 2006)

meinkolleg hat ein 03 ? oder 04 er maja auf jeden fall  die erste seria halt. damals noch mit dnm dämpfer welcher basolut schrott war. aber jetz mit neuem dämpfer passt des schon. und achja in garantiefall ist ghost sehr sher locker. er hatte mal probleme mit der gabel.... sofort ohemucken umgetauscht usw..


----------



## herrenfahrer (25. Januar 2006)

Servus Mecki,
Wieso fällt dein Rotwild auseinander???  
Das kann nur vom Sturz am Gardasee rühren!!!!  

@Marc
Mal wieder ein Rollout mit der Truppe   das wär was!!!!!!

Greetz Dirk


----------



## MTB_freak (26. Januar 2006)

Das 06er Northshore ist leider noch nicht im Handel erhältlich,
aber ist von der geometrie genau so wie das 2005er, welches mit ein SUPER abgeschnitten hat im Bike Magazin 6-2005 http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2006/testberichte.php?artikel=2005#

Nur die Steifigkeit, die Hintebaukinematik und die Ausstattung haben sich noch mal drastisch verbessert! 

NEED I SAY MORE?????


----------

